# going into freezer?



## wonare1one (May 7, 2008)

i've read every single thread on makin hash. i would love to do the bubble bag method but im not gonna spend 150 bux on bags!! 

so my question is when put them in the freezer should they be out open like in a bowl or in a bag? i am going to michaels tomorrow and gonna look for some silk screens, but i wanna know about the freezer situation. also, does curing it help? i would think not since its pure thc!! and.... does all the trimmings have to be completyl dried out before putting them in to the freezer? i have about 28g of trimms! would that be some good hash?


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 7, 2008)

I don't think it really matters what you put your trim in. You just want the trichs to freeze so that they are heavier than the rest of the matter. When your agitating the mixture this will cause the trichs to fall to the bottom.

I do not think that curing it or not would really matter. I always dry my trim first before making hash. IMHO it seperates easier when agitating.

I usually get about 10% hash from the volume of bud I put in. In your case you could expect a couple of grams. But it will all depend on the quality of the trim you are using. Also some strains are better suited for hash making, than others.


----------



## smokybear (May 7, 2008)

Keep us posted on your hash making. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2008)

:yeahthat: ... the ice/freezeing makes the trichomes brittle, and easier to break off the veg' matter. What "I" have found, is that fresh/wet weed, usually produces a slightly higher quality product. Just because wet weed doesn't get pulverized into quite so many small pieces. Makeing for less green, veg matter in the final product.
  BUT.. dried weed will yeild slightly more, and IMHO, still produces a great product.

  "I" use bubblebags, so I have several different screens/grades, which makes it easier to actually see the differences. Before I broke down and purchased the bags, I used a 'bag paint filter' for my primary filter. To remove the bulk of the veg' matter. 
  Somewhere, I read that you can buy different size mesh, paint filters, but I haven't seen them, myself.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 7, 2008)

It makes sense that fresh trim would yield higher quality, and dry trim would contain more green matter.

I mix mine with a food mixer in a 5 gallon bucket. I find that if the trim is too fresh, I'm constantly untanglng it from the blades of the mixer, and with a couple of kilos of ice in there the old hands can turn purple pretty quick.

I find it's less messy using dry trim too. 

I bought bags recently. Excellent quality and cheaper than "bubble bags" too. Visit herbalhaze.co.uk to see them. There's also an excellent turorial there on how to use them. I got the three bag system and made a half an ounce from all my trim. 

He also sells on ebay (cheaper than the shop).


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2008)

I use 5 gal. bags too, stir it with a paint paddle and an 18 v. cordless.  The fresh doesn't hang up "too" bad on the paint mixer. I seldom run a fresh green batch. I prefer the drie to work with, too.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 7, 2008)

Lol i was going to give some advice but hick and runby said it perfect.

You can also make hash without silk screens it takes longer for it to settle to the bottem just look on youtube i think i saw a tutorial on there.


----------



## wonare1one (May 8, 2008)

so i got the paint strainers today from Home Depot. one question though>> while im sifting some trimmings, should i put the other back in the freezer? it gets back to room temp while im doing, say a handful!


----------



## Hick (May 8, 2008)

..mmmm, I think I'm lost.....it shouldn't go back to room temp, in a bucket of ice water.. 
I recommend hgb's method.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482
 stir it in the paint filter, 'with ice water' for 15 minutes, then use the silkscreen and/or coffee filter.

well, I had a cup o' coffee, my mind seems to be functioning..  now.
I see... the freezer issue now. Yes, "I" would keep it frozen untill it foes into the ice water.


----------

